# Outfit of The Day: 11/17/2010



## Karinalicious53 (Nov 17, 2010)

​ ​ What I'm wearing:​ ​ Dot Tights, Sweater- Target​ Belt- F21​ Skirt, Boots- Wet Seal​ Blue Tights- Hue​ Necklace- Antique​


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 17, 2010)

that is such a cute outfit!  you look great!


----------



## Meisje (Nov 18, 2010)

Love this!


----------



## megan92 (Nov 18, 2010)

super cute!!  i love the necklace.


----------



## beautenoir (Nov 18, 2010)

adorable!  i love it!


----------

